# High Nitrates



## Welearn (22 Aug 2020)

Hi, I need some advice. My 3gallon globe has just gone through a cycle Ammonia Nitrite cycle, my nitrates are reading 30ppm I use the jBl test kits, my question is when is the best time to do a water change ? Do I need to do smaller changes? Or a large one? Thanks 😊


----------



## lilirose (22 Aug 2020)

The solution to high nitrates is either more large water changes, more plants, or both. I'd be doing at least 50% changes every week in a tank that size. You might need to do them even more often than that if your nitrates get too high. 

In a 3 gallon I'd say there is no point in changing less than 50% of the water when you do a change. It won't harm the cycle, which lives in the filter, not in the water.


----------



## Welearn (22 Aug 2020)

Thank you very much for your response  very much appreciated. I will definitely go for 50% water change and keep a check on the parameters 👍


----------

